# Vaping and the Scottish Parliament Election



## fbb1964 (29/4/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...ing-and-the-scottish-parliament-election.html

*Vaping and the Scottish Parliament Election*
Posted 28th April 2021 by Dave Cross





The Scottish Parliament election takes place on the 6 May and Planet of the Vapes looks at the position the parties are taking on tobacco harm reduction and vaping. While most of the discussion centres on the possibility of another independence referendum, politicians need to focus on the importance of electronic cigarettes in achieving the 2034 smoke-free Scotland ambition.
The SNP limits all mention of vaping and tobacco harm reduction to one sentence: “_We reaffirm our commitment to the 2034 smoke-free Scotland ambition and will publish a new tobacco strategy_.” (1)

But, recently, the SNP’s deputy convener of the Health and Sport Committee Emma Harper made a troublingly ignorant comment: “_I have concerns that young people think _[vaping]_ is cool and I have concerns that young people would go straight to vaping because of the smells, the taste, those other chemicals in it. We need to remember that vaping has nicotine in it. Nicotine is addictive_.”

The Scottish Conservatives use their manifesto (2) to speak about “_working with rather than against the UK Government_”, promoting “_innovation_”, and “_promoting e-commerce_” to restore “_our town centres and high streets_”.

This falls by the wayside when it comes to vaping as, “_we must also tackle Scotland’s stubbornly high smoking rates, which are underpinned by economic inequalities – one in three people smoke in Scotland’s most deprived communities compared to 1 in 10 in the least deprived. Greater action is needed to achieve the 2034 target ... The use of e-cigarettes and heated tobacco products must be monitored closely and regulated in the same way as cigarettes._”

Treating vaping the same as smoking will remove incentives for smokers to switch and quit.

Scottish Labour want to “_invest in the Scotland of tomorrow_” (3).

They speak about the need to address smoking but fail to make any mention of tobacco harm reduction or vaping: “_Further action is needed on reducing smoking. We will ensure better data collection of smoking habits to develop improved coordination of smoking services with a person-centred approach. We will look at the retail density of tobacco outlets in disadvantaged areas, make the tobacco register conditional, increase tobacco-free spaces, support staff training and discourage sponsorship by health harming commodities. We will also expand the ‘incentive to quit’ voucher schemes, which have been successful in targeted areas. We agree with the British Heart Foundation that the new heart disease action plan requires funding commitments to match the rhetoric. This should be focused on preventative action in the community, based on improved data with support from specialist staff_.”

Outside of the big three, the promises don’t get any clearer.

The Lib Dems and Alba make no mention of smoking or vaping (4)(5), and the Green Party talks about “_targeted smoking cessation programmes_” including “_communication campaigns, and a ban on smoking around schools, playgrounds and other locations used by children_” (6).

The manifestos from rest of the parties vying for seats can be accessed through the BBC website (7).

All told, it is a pitiful showing from all the parties on a matter that could deliver the most dramatic improvement on non-communicable disease deaths. It is a reflection of the influence being exerted by ASH Scotland.

In its recent report, ASH Scotland wrote: “_Declining cigarette sales has spurred the tobacco industry to develop ‘next generation products’ – like e-cigarettes and heated tobacco products – which could keep people addicted to nicotine and tobacco and attract new users, including young people. These products are not yet subject to the same robust regulation as tobacco and there are growing concerns that these products – which are often marketed as being less risky than smoking – could become a route into smoking for children and young people._”

Scotland deserves better from its tobacco controllers and politicians.

*References:*

SNP Manifesto - https://issuu.com/hinksbrandwise/docs/04_15_snp_manifesto_2021___a4_document?mode=window
The Scottish Conservatives Manifesto - https://www.scottishconservatives.c...t/uploads/2021/04/Digital-Manifesto-Final.pdf
Scottish Labour Manifesto - https://scottishlabour.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2021/04/Scottish-Labours-National-Recovery-Plan.pdf
Lib Dem Manifesto - https://www.scotlibdems.org.uk/manifesto
Alba Manifesto - https://www.albaparty.org/health_and_care
The Green Party Manifesto - https://greens.scot/ourfuture/health
BBC Scotland - https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-politics-56510773

Reactions: Like 3


----------

